# Traverse City ducks



## sevenxclean (Jan 5, 2007)

Hello all... I am a fellow duck hunter from NW Pa...near Erie... I am looking to hunt in the Traverse City, Mich area next season and was wondereing if anyone could give me a heads up on places to go. Not asking for anyone to give me their honey hole..lol...maybe a decent public area? Thanks in advance....

Gary W


----------



## hoosier dhr (Jul 24, 2003)

go to WWW.duckhuntingchat.com and scroll down to the 
state forums and check out the Michigan forum, im sure
you could find some help there.


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

hunting TC is pretty slim pickens. lotta big lakes around there that you can try to layout but most of the hunting is done on open water streams when it gets snowy/cold. You want the east side of michigan for the good hunting. saginaw bay or lake st. clair are your best bets.


----------

